# Mytana Open reel



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a mytana sewer machine. Wondering if i have the correct direction cable. As I rod sewer the cable inside the reel tends to work in under the coil and before long is dragging the cable out of the reel. Kind of a pain to have to stop and push the cable back into the reel.
I've never had this problem until now and with this machine only. Ive lubed the control arm, the coil is set up properly. I often have to stop and drag all the cable from the reel, and refeed it back sometimes several times before I reach sewer main etc. If I run machine in reverse it does the norm and wants to hop out of machine if gets in bind so I feel like its in properly. Starting to hate that open reel. Older version with auto feed.
*The Big Workhorse (M81)*

http://www.mytana.com/products/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=5&c=3


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you have a power feeder? when you pull the cable out of the sewer is the machine in foward with the power feed in reverse?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I have ran a machine very similar to that one, but it had Spartan cable in it. It would stand up good when going thru vents. About the arm I really am not much help. I have heard of guys saying that the arms are backwards on some Coast Manufacturing machines.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> Do you have a power feeder? when you pull the cable out of the sewer is the machine in foward with the power feed in reverse?


It has an auto feed but I have to I release the feed so as to pull the cable out. But yes the machine itself is most always in forward.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I have ran a machine very similar to that one, but it had Spartan cable in it. It would stand up good when going thru vents. About the arm I really am not much help. I have heard of guys saying that the arms are backwards on some Coast Manufacturing machines.


I have wondered bout that but can't see it working the other way. I replaced the arm a couple years ago and it seemed to be exactly like the original.

Gonna reverse cable direction in reel tomorrow just for heck of it.


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

*Mytana?*

i bought one of there machines years ago when the company started maybe mid late 89? Anyway the first time I used it the cable got hooked on a broken piece of clay tile. The machine broke in two at the welds not the cable. From that day on You could not give me a Mytana. So, do not blame youself so quick, its probably the machine!


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

My tana started about the same time as roto rooter, they were kin folk -- rumor goes, as far as your cable , general has a right hand wind cable. I got one by mistake years ago and it acted just like you described , that was last I ever got from a supply house. I used a my tana for years never a problem but when Gorlitz started I changed never looked back!!!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

retired rooter said:


> My tana started about the same time as roto rooter, they were kin folk -- rumor goes, as far as your cable , general has a right hand wind cable. I got one by mistake years ago and it acted just like you described , that was last I ever got from a supply house. I used a my tana for years never a problem but when Gorlitz started I changed never looked back!!!


My Generals were all left-hand wind. I thought Marco was the only right-hand wind? I have not owned a Marco in 30+ years but I know a guy on the Ridgid Forums who swears by them after he re-works them a bit.

Mark


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I've used Mytana's for years and never had this problem. I think it could well be a right hand cable. It's assembled properly in every other aspect. If I reversed the cable and put left handed ends on wouldn't that be same thing?
I have the 2 cables neither very old. I've seen only one Gorlitz and it looked really nice as well as pricey.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> I've used Mytana's for years and never had this problem. I think it could well be a right hand cable. It's assembled properly in every other aspect. If I reversed the cable and put left handed ends on wouldn't that be same thing?
> I have the 2 cables neither very old. I've seen only one Gorlitz and it looked really nice as well as pricey.


If your looking for a new machine wait till the pumper cleaner show
I got mine for a good price with extra's you don't have to got to the show
to get some good deals.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> My Generals were all left-hand wind. I thought Marco was the only right-hand wind? I have not owned a Marco in 30+ years but I know a guy on the Ridgid Forums who swears by them after he re-works them a bit.
> 
> Mark


 Marco was the only counter wound one I heard of...and I thought it was dangerous. Hit a blockage and the cable wants to shoot out ( we never used the feed). Made for strong arms. The cable wouldnt kink very easy though and we seemed to be able to kink the spartans.
Mytana sends me the brochure/magazine all the time.


----------

